# Moving to China (near Hong Kong)



## jpandriesse (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello all,

It's not really Hong Kong, but Jiangmen (200k from Hong Kong) where I'm going to, but I hoped that I could get some tips frome here aswell.
I'm working in the Netherlands for a stainless steel company and will be moving in, approximately, 3 months towards China.
As you can understand all a very stressfully period, in which I'm seeking for information, as much as possible.
How to find housing (and costs), how to get arround, the basic rules of communication (Culture differences) etc.

Please feel free to respond with any kind of tip in this topic, or to send me an email jorisandriesse(at)hotmail(dot)com (direct email link wasn't working, that's why this strange at and dot thing)


With kind regards,

Joris Andriesse


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jpandriesse said:


> Hello all,
> 
> It's not really Hong Kong, but Jiangmen (200k from Hong Kong) where I'm going to, but I hoped that I could get some tips frome here aswell.
> I'm working in the Netherlands for a stainless steel company and will be moving in, approximately, 3 months towards China.
> ...


The email link is working, if you really want your email up then thats up to you 
As I said in introductions I've been to Hong Kong and Shenzhen on business and tremendously enjoyed it. Business there is very polite face to face, but in reality its very very tough.


----------



## jpandriesse (Nov 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> The email link is working, if you really want your email up then thats up to you
> As I said in introductions I've been to Hong Kong and Shenzhen on business and tremendously enjoyed it. Business there is very polite face to face, but in reality its very very tough.


The email link working? When I tried it, I got the message that it was not allowed for new users to use HTML links (or something like it).
And why shouldn't I want to have my email up?? 

And about the way of dealing with each other, that's one of the things I understood already indeed. But thanks for warning


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jpandriesse said:


> The email link working? When I tried it, I got the message that it was not allowed for new users to use HTML links (or something like it).
> And why shouldn't I want to have my email up??
> 
> And about the way of dealing with each other, that's one of the things I understood already indeed. But thanks for warning


Ahhh, maybe its set so that you must make a number of posts before you can use it. People should be able to use it to email or pm you though.


----------



## scottchan (Feb 2, 2008)

*moving to China*

HI, I worked in the Hunan Provence of china for about 12 months, The Chinese although sometimes shy at first,are very friendly and lovely people. But just expect to be told what you want to hear, as even if they don't know they will tell you something so as to "SAVE FACE" (Embarassment), and they smile when they are happy and they smile or grin when they are nervous or worried.So if you can get over being smiled at when your angry it could be because they're nervous. And don't embarrass them in front of others, if you have a problem deal one on one and in the line of command (of course). I loved china and would love to work there again.


----------



## jpandriesse (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm already warned multiple times for this kind of behaviour and am very curious how I will deal with these kind of things in real life.
For now I'm reading as much as possible to be prepared for the real thing.
Thanx for your tips anyway.


Kind regards,

Joris


----------

